# I need a professional detailer in the Warwickshire/Coventry area



## pantypoos

Hi All,

My mum has bought a new Toyota C-HR and i promised her that when she got it i would put a coating on it for her to save paying toyota £500 to do it.

The problem is i've recently become a dad and i don't have time to do it for her and she wants to get it protected asap.

Do we have any professional detailers in the Cov & Warks area registered on the site who can apply a coating for her or can anyone recommend one for me.

Thanks

the car is like this one:


----------



## Puntoboy

Is Northampton too far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

